# Getting Down To Business



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Just received my new business cards. I plan to use these while seeking permission to hunt new properties. Hopefully it will help me gain some access. Figured a good, inexpensive tool to use when asking permission. I blocked out my name and phone number.

What do you guys think? A good or bad idea?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks pretty good for what you want.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah.... that should help !!


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

I think it's a great idea, and looks good!

If you are putting these on doors without meeting some of these people and plan on hunting their property without making money on them for taking out predators, it might be a good idea mentioning "free of charge" or "free service", to separate yourself from the other door to door things people receive. Just an idea.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

I put up a post on Craigslist once in the "Services" section offering something similar. It was a nice ad giving all the facts about how predators are a nuisance, and offering my services for free. Unfortunately no takers, hahaha!!! Probably cause the guys way out of town on ranches with a lot of land... aren't on the internet scanning the "Services" section for predator hunters. It was worth a try. Your approach seems more personal and hope it works out!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think its a good idea, I have something similar on the back side of my ewgamecalls card.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks good Horton. I think the cards are a good idea.... if for nothing else other than giving to folks that are welcoming you onto their property to hunt as contact info for yourself.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I too think the card (not the galoomph behind you) is a good idea for anyone who has a lot of private property around them.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

sos1inmesa said:


> I think it's a great idea, and looks good!
> 
> If you are putting these on doors without meeting some of these people and plan on hunting their property without making money on them for taking out predators, it might be a good idea mentioning "free of charge" or "free service", to separate yourself from the other door to door things people receive. Just an idea.


Good thought. I only plan to hand these to people that I am face to face with. I would think that putting them on doors or under windshield wipers in a parking lot would bring little response.

I agree with your statement about an ad on CL. Most farmers and rural landowners don't spend much time on a computer.

Like SG said we are quite blessed here in Ohio. Tons of private land, but getting permission is not as easy as it was 30-40 years ago. But, I think us older folks have an advantage over younger fellas when seeking permission. I am very seldom turned down when asking to hunt, but I "market" myself very well. People tend to look at older folks as being more responsible and less wreckless. Not always true, but it is what people tend to perceive.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here we go again. West vs East >>> SG, lucky to have tons of private land, Horton,blessed in Ohio, Tons of private ground. Out here we think different: millions of acres of Public land! LMAO


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great idea Hortontoter ! Hey SOS, might try putting your ad in the general area on Craigslist. Seems to be the easiest way for people to find things. Good luck guys !!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

We have alot of State land too but like SG said it's usually full of knuckleheads who take things to extreme. Game is few and far in between on much of it here downstate. Northern Michigan isn't too bad though.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I hunt some public land and find it to be utilized very little most weekdays. When Ohio releases pen raised pheasants at a WA guys are there in abundance. The first day or so of waterfowl seasons brings out a lot of guys in any WA that harbors waterfowl. The days that one can use any type of firearm to hunt deer the public lands will be full of hunters. Other than those times I seldom run into another hunter on the weekdays. The weekends are always a little busier as far as hunter numbers.

I'd love to have all the BLM that are out west to my disposal. Having that many choices of places to hunt would be great.

Thanks to all of you for your positive comments about the cards. I figured 250 cards for $7.09 would be a good investment.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok SG you got me, but from now on when I see them deer hunting I will be hollering:

Vamonos Muchacho, Andele Ohio !!! encuentre a el Stonegod!!


----------

